# Konting tiis



## Seb_K

Hey,

"Konting tiis" means "a little bit" right?


----------



## Scherle

Actually there is no exact English translation for konting tiis. Please give us context so we can help you better. 

You can probably say be patient however it means pacensya in Tagalog.


----------



## Seb_K

Okay, the exact phrase was this --- Wow, konting tiis na lang Seb at gagraduate ka na!!!

From my own comprehension, I thought it meant; wow, a little bit more and you'll be a graduate/you'll be graduating soon. 

No?


----------



## Scherle

Seb_K said:


> Okay, the exact phrase was this --- Wow, konting tiis na lang Seb at gagraduate ka na!!!
> 
> From my own comprehension, I thought it meant; wow, a little bit more and you'll be a graduate/you'll be graduating soon.
> 
> No?


 
You can say A little more patience and you'll be graduating soon.

Goodluck Seb.


----------

